# Is the saying a kiss is just a kiss true



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Kinda curious to see what your points of view is on this. 

Would you say a kiss is something or nothing? Does a man take kissing differant then women? 

Does kissing for a man always have meaning to it?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

i'm old fashioned. it means a lot to me. a kiss on the forehead was a big deal to us. and more intimate kissing was a signal. a kiss on the lips, gently, wow!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

I think it depends on whether it happened INDEPENDANT of a strip poker game.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

lol thank you DCRIM!


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

I come from the mold that a kiss is just a kiss. I don't think it's a big deal. I have kissed many women that had no meaning behind it.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I have kissed men and have been whatever to I dont think that its a I am in love with you if I kiss you think but I dont know anything anymore!


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

I think it all depends on the feeling behind the kiss. I've had both kinds!! 

**dcrim you crack me up**


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

YA ME TO! I gues when you kiss someone and play grab ass thats not to awkward is it?


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

I think a kiss is one of the most initmate actions. If you can comfortably get that close to another person it says a lot. It might not scream love, but it definately screams lust... Personally grab ass would mean a whole lot less to me than a kiss and if you kiss and grab ass, look out.....


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya well thats what it was a kiss and grab ass he says it was a 5 second thing it was awkward started with toungue but wasnt blah blah. how would you take that?


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

I would knock him on his you know what, lol seriously.......


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya I know it and the ****ty thing is it was my ex best friend. She kissed him first in getting her husband back. Then he kissed her the second time. I THINK in getting me back. AWESOME!


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice friend, huh???


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya its really sad she was like the sister I never had you know we were so close. I am more hurt by her I think then I am by him. MEN are men and well like you said in the other post when you are in a ****ty part of your marriage and they need they ego boost and well she did it first he knew she would do it again HOOKER! can you say HOOKER. But ya he ever does something like that I am out if it would have been sex I would have been out cause well thats to close for my comfort.


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

I agree. Sounds like you had a pretty bad exp.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh you have no idea when I see her I want to punch her cause HELLO I told her EVERYTHING she knew where me and my hubby were at that time the frame we were in it makes me sick to think about it. THEN she tries again wth


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

Do you still run into her? That would really suck.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya she lives like 12 houses down from us. I was thinking about just making small talk and smoothing it all out just to keep peace cause are group is so big that we will see them again at some gathering. SOOOO ya! and its not like they had sex just a couple drunk kisses.


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

Well the old saying goes "Keep your friends close and your enemies even closer", lol....


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya huh! I like YOU!!!! so here is one for ya OK so if a kiss is sooo intimate and whatever then WHY is it ok for a girl to kiss a girl and its not cheating? or is it? I think its funny to hear people so oh wow thats more or just as bad as sex but then when you are drunk at random clubs or a teen or even a adult you will kiss some random person? and women kiss all the time. and thats ok? just wondering?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

sunflower said:


> and women kiss all the time. and thats ok? just wondering?


yes, yes it is. carry on.


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

voivod said:


> yes, yes it is. carry on.


you are so bad :rofl:


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think it would be ok if the girl ran off with the other girl, but I think this would be more like a gift to your man, lol. Most the time that type of kissing is done in front of a man or group of men to get him rev'd up at the club, or party right? I don't think it would do the same for him as actually visually watching the kiss if you just came home and told him you kissed another girl. Although I can guess he would put that imagination to work, lol. I asked my husband just now if it would bother him. Let me just say there was alot of laughter.............and a hell no............lol


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ya see I asked my hubby if it would bother him and he said yes. We went on a cruise couple years ago and me and her and this other girl kissed and I got a talking to the next day about it. lol but ya he isnt cool with that he doesnt get his kicks from that.


----------

